

Show HN: Blazing Fast Domain Name Search built with React and Elasticsearch - aadlani
http://blazingfast.domains/
We wanted to provide an interface where people not in the domain industry could realize the huge number of domains that are now available on the market. The aim is not to give a 100% accurate search result but to give a quick overview of what is still available or not on a single string. The search is based on zone files and other static sources which don&#x27;t include the premium names nor the &quot;Trademark Claims&quot;<p>I&#x27;m open to feedback of course!<p>Cheers.
======
aadlani
We wanted to provide an interface where people not in the domain industry
could realize the huge number of domains that are now available on the market.
The aim is not to give a 100% accurate search result but to give a quick
overview of what is still available or not on a single string. The search is
based on zone files and other static sources which don't include the premium
names nor the "Trademark Claims"

I'm open to feedback of course!

Cheers.

------
helen842000
I know this might sound pretty stupid but at first glance it's not completely
obvious that the words listed below the search box are the domain extensions.
A lot of folks not in the domain industry have no idea there are so many
possible extensions. I think it's because I'm used to seeing exts listed with
the preceding dot.

------
stevekemp
It looks good, but the results are mixed.

Premium/pre-registered names are shown as available when they are not,
similarly other names that are registered show as available.

(Example of the former "edinburgh" shows ".pictures" is available, but it is a
premium-name. Example of the latter dns.zone shows as being available but it
is not.)

~~~
aadlani
Thx for the feedback, Steve. I know, this is part of the side effect of using
zone files as main data source. We tried to import most of the blacklisted
domain lists we were able to find. Concerning the premium unfortunately the
registries didn't want to share their list with us as we are not an official
accredited registrar.

